# Freon copper in the wall and condensation pump in the attic



## Meldy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 12 year old house and 10 years ago an 2 AC units were installed along with the duct work. 

I only have questions about the second floor installation.

I have an air handler in the attic.  The copper tubing runs in my walls to the compressor outside.  I did not own the house when this was installed.  It appears that the copper was installed without opening the walls.  My first issue is that I had the house painted and the painter replaced some rotted clapboards.  While doing so, he punctured the Freon line with a nail.  Are there any codes that would prevent this?  Is there supposed to be a metal plate to prevent this kind of issue?  I don't know how this could be installed if the walls weren't opened.

Second question is regarding a condensation pump in the attic.  Our technician is suggesting we get rid of this.  I'd like some thoughts on this.  He suggested putting a drain to the gutter.  

Meldy


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome Meldy:
The lines in the wall would be better if they were protected from stray nails. At this point of the game, just hold your breath and hope no one else hits the piping.
The condensation pump is subject to fail and allow flooding in the attic. I would prefer a gravity drain but remember to put a running trap in the end of the  line to keep insects from entering it and causing a blockage. Also leave some form of inspection access near the unit, leaving you an opportunity to use a snake to clean it out periodically.
Glenn


----------



## justt (Aug 19, 2009)

Have the condensate pump wired in series with the control voltage-wired this way if the pump fails the unit will not come "on" and you will know you have a problem- this will happen before it overflows. Also if possible have the pump set inside the secondary drain.


----------

